# Courtney's Fitness Journal!



## bottleblack (Jul 2, 2006)

This journal is going to be my effort towards improving my overall actions towards health - I tend to be one of those people who absorbs tons of information about something but not always putting it into action. I read a lot about nutrition and fitness, but lately have been slacking on my eating habits and haven't had a really consistent excercise regimen since high school. Some of the initial goals I would like to achieve include:

excercising more often and not making excuses, get over my group class anxieties and experience a variety of exercise 
drinking more water and weaning myself off of my wicked caffeine dependancy 
take my vitamin every day 
return to my previously more healthy way of eating and incorporate more fruits/veggies into my diet 
And although my desired result is to lose weight and feel better about myself I think if I can achieve all of the goals I've laid out for myself everything will fall into place.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 2, 2006)

Good luck Courtney! Can't wait to see more of your entries and how you get on with your goals.


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 11, 2006)

Okay, did the elliptical for 30 minutes last Thursday, and again on Sunday - the first time I was just trying to get through it but the second I pushed myself harder at varying intervals and burned more calories and covered more distance in the same amount of time - I was so proud of myself!  Going again tonight so we'll see how that goes.  Still trying to hammer out a routine of what sort of weight excercises I should be doing, but I figure anything is better than what I had been doing before!

Also been doing much better about taking my vitamin and bringing healthy lunches to work instead of eating out!


----------



## Janice (Jul 11, 2006)

Sweet! Sounds like progress to me, I'm trying to do something similar and you're already leagues ahead of me.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Also been doing much better about taking my vitamin and bringing healthy lunches to work instead of eating out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome!! I love packing a healthy lunch for work - makes me feel so much better!






 Keep us posted!


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a quick update - this past week I tagged along with a friend to a practice for my city's fledgling roller derby league.  I haven't been on skates in 10 years and once I got the hang of it again I really felt it in my butt and legs!  It was so much fun we went back on Saturday to skate!  Although this won't replace my normal workout, it's a fun alternative and I'm definitely going to keep going!


----------

